# Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?



## drehteufel (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich plane die Anschaffung eines Angelboots, Starweld 1682 TL, Alumacraft Classic 165 o.ä.
Meist werde ich damit auf Binnenseen unterwegs sein, wo nur Elektromotoren erlaubt sind. Gibt es einen brauchbaren E-Motor, mit dem ein solches Boot vernünftig angetrieben werden kann, idealerweise einen ganzen Angeltag lang?
Zu bieten hätte ich momentan einen Endura 55, der meine Anka auf sagenhafte 6km/h schiebt. 
Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Setz Dich mal mit Freibadwirt in Verbindung, der hat auch ein rein elektrisches Aluboot..


----------



## inselkandidat (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Wenn Geld da ist, schau dich mal da um: www.*torqeedo*.com
Gibt wahrscheinlich nix besseres für dein Vorhaben


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Schau dir mal die Torqueedo Motoren an, da geht schon was!

Irgendwo hab ich mal nen 20 ps verbrenner umgebaut auf elektro gesehen, weiß aber nicht obs das von werk aus gibt oder n eigenumbau war...

Edit: Da war der Inselkandidat schneller! ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

jepp, so einen hat auch Freibadwirt.......
Und klappt gut bei einem über 5m langen Aluboot.


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Wusste doch, dass ich was gesehen hatte...

http://smartemotion.de/e-boot-komponenten/194/elektro-aussenborder-10ps-15ps-20ps-langschaft


----------



## racoon (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Was möchtest Du denn mit dem Boot anstellen ? Als reiner Antrieb würde ich Dir -wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt- einen Torqueedo Cruise 4.0 empfehlen, möchtest Du dagegen auch z.B. vertikal fischen, dann würde ich auf Produkte von MinnKota zurück greifen. Dazu ist der Cruise einfach zu stark.

Immer diskussionswürdig ist allerdings das Thema Führerscheinpflicht. Meiner Meinung nach darfst Du den Motor ohne SF Binnen nicht fahren.


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*



racoon schrieb:


> Immer diskussionswürdig ist allerdings das Thema Führerscheinpflicht. Meiner Meinung nach darfst Du den Motor ohne SF Binnen nicht fahren.



Der hat doch niemals mehr wie 15 ps?!?

Edit: Bzw. lt. Hersteller nur 9,9...


----------



## racoon (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Sorry, Denkfehler meinerseits. Bin rheinverdorben, da darf man ohne SF nur 5 PS. 15 sind ja seit ein'paar' Tagen Führerschein- frei #q


----------



## Speedy585 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Fahre selbst ein 5 m Monark (jetzt Starweld) mit einem 
 Torqueedo Cruise 2.0. Der reicht vollkommen aus.
 Mit guten Batterien kannst du locker 2 Tage schleppen.
 Mit 3 Mann und Tackle macht mein Boot 9,6 km/h
 Vertikalen kannst du genauso damit. Mach ich genauso damit.
 Wüste keinen Grund warum ein E-Motor da zu stark sein sollte#c
 Bei Wind wirst du im Gegenteil nur Vorteile erkennen.


----------



## ulf (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Hallo

Wie viele und welche muß man sich denn bei


> Mit guten Batterien kannst du locker 2 Tage schleppen.


vorstellen. Die LiIon Kisten von Torqeedo gehen ja gleich richtig in's Geld.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## hajo_s (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Ich kann Speedy nur zustimmen. Habe selber einen Cruise 2.0 an meinem 3,80m GFK Boot. Macht alleine 10 km/h und der Akku reicht bei Schleppgeschwindigkeit 100 km aufwärts. Hab das Ding an einem Tag noch nicht leergesaugt. Habe allerdings auch den originalen Torqeedoakku.
Alles in allem ne geniale Sache. Qualität hat halt seinen Preis.


----------



## drehteufel (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Danke für die bisherigen Tipps.
Der Cruise 2.0 läuft ja mit 24 Volt, schaltet ihr da 2 Verbraucher-Akkus in Reihe oder nehmt ihr spezielle Typen? Wir groß würde ihr die Akkus wählen, 120 Ah?


----------



## freibadwirt (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Hallo
hab das Starwelt 1674 Tl mit einem 2.0 Torqueedo.  Dazu 2 Winner Batterien a 200 ah in Reihe geschalten . Die reichen bei 2 Leut Besatzung locker 2 Tage schleppen.Für die Boardelektronik hab ich extra ne 75 ah Optima . ein Bekannter von mir hat mal einen 4,0 getestet bringt das Boot aber auch nicht ins gleiten . 120 ah würde ich nicht nehmen wäre mir zu klein.
Andreas


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Kannst ja noch einen Minnkota Bugmotor mit GPS-Steuerung zum Vertikalangeln dranbasteln.


----------



## drehteufel (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> hab das Starwelt 1674 Tl mit einem 2.0 Torqueedo.  Dazu 2 Winner Batterien a 200 ah in Reihe geschalten . Die reichen bei 2 Leut Besatzung locker 2 Tage schleppen.Für die Boardelektronik hab ich extra ne 75 ah Optima . ein Bekannter von mir hat mal einen 4,0 getestet bringt das Boot aber auch nicht ins gleiten . 120 ah würde ich nicht nehmen wäre mir zu klein.
> Andreas


 
Andreas, was erreichst Du an "High-Speed" mit dem Motor, 7 km/h?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Da ist eh max. Rumpfgeschwindigkeit drin, da Du elektrisch kaum ins Gleiten kommen wirst (zu vertretbaren Maschinenpreisen)..

 Quadratwurzel der Wasserlinienlänge des Schiffes in Metern multipliziert mit dem Faktor 4,5 = Geschwindigkeit in km/h

Bei einem Boot mit um 4m Wasserlinienlänge (= ca. 5m-Boot) also ca. 9 - 10 km/h

Und je schneller, desto schneller Batterie leer - oder "eile mit Weile" ;-))


----------



## drehteufel (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei einem Boot mit um 4m Wasserlinienlänge (= ca. 5m-Boot) also ca. 9 km/h



Danke Thomas, dann bin ich ja mindestens genauso schnell wie mit meiner Anka, beruhigend.#h


----------



## freibadwirt (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Hallo
aweng über 10 km/h . Hatte mal nen 4.0 getestet da sind es ach nur knapp 12 der schluckt aber 48 V. Das geht meiner meinung nach nur noch mit LIppos vernünftig das Gewicht bei AGMs ist da einfach zu hoch . Allerdings könnte es sein das die Kombi das Boot ins gleiten bringt allerdings kosten da die Lippos schon min. 5000€.


----------



## ulf (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Hi Freibadwirt

2 mal 200 Ah und nocht ne 75 Ah, da hast Du ja gut 150 kg Batterien im Boot |bigeyes. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## freibadwirt (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Ja genau so ist es ist aber beim Starwelt kein Problem. Wollte auch Lithium Batterien die wiegen 1/3 waren mir aber viel zu teuer.


----------



## Speedy585 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Ich habe 2x 230Ah + 75Ah fürs Echo und 105 für den Bugmotor und das Boot ist mit 3 Pers. immer noch über 9 km/h schnell. Der Torqueedo ist ne Wucht


----------



## franke-16 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Fahre ein Starweld 1682 TL  mit einem Torqueedo Cruise 2.0. 
Mit 150 ah Batterien Schleppe ich bei 3,5 kmh  1 1/2 Tage.
Für die Boardelektronik hab ich extra ne 40 ah Batterie.
gruß 
franke-16


----------



## ulf (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Hallo

Hab mir die Starweld Boote grade mal angeschaut. Die sind schon sehr schick :m.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## drehteufel (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Es müssen also nicht die extrem teuren Lithium-Teile von Torqeedo sein, gut zu wissen.
Ein 4.0 wird dann aber eher aussichtslos wegen der 4 Verbraucherbatterien, die in Reihe schalten und irgendwo unterbringen muss. Rein von den Kosten her wären die 4 Akkus mit etwa 1200 Euro ja immer noch ein Schnäppchen, wenn man mit den Torqeedo-Akkus vergleicht.
Noch eine Frage: Sind beim Slippen solch großer Boote irgendwelche Besonderheiten zu beachten oder ist das an jeder "normalen" Slipstelle auch problemlos allein möglich? Wie weit schiebt ihr den Trailer ins Wasser?


----------



## Speedy585 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Ich habe einen Pegatrailer mit Zentrierhilfe zu meinem Monark und fahre 10 cm tief ins Wasser. Also maximal Reifenstärke bis zum Anfang der Felge.
 Hat bis heute problemlos an jeder Slippe funktioniert.
 Werde nie begreifen warum so viele den Trailer fast komplett beim slippen versenken.


----------



## drehteufel (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

So, das Projekt gedeiht weiter, über die Feiertage schaue ich mir ein Starweld 1674 live an, um überhaupt erstmal einen Eindruck zu bekommen. Größenmäßig läuft es aber eher auf ein 1682 TL hinaus. Mit etwas Glück kann ich nächste Woche einen geeigneten Stellplatz für das Gefährt klarmachen, dann steht der Anschaffung nix mehr im Wege.
Habe mittlerweile mehrere Angebote für das Boot und noch eine Frage zum Trailer. Muss es unbedingt was gebremstes sein und worauf sollte ich achten? Zugmaschine ist ein Jeep Grand Cherokee.
Angeboten wurden mir bisher Pega Euroliner 750-500 (ungebremst) und Brenderup 8118B (gebremst). Geschmackssache oder gibt es handfeste Vor- und Nachteile bei den Trailern?


----------



## MKS (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Ich fahre auch ein Starweld 1682 TL .

Ich will keinen trailer mehr der ungebremst ist. Abgesehen davon ist ne 100 er zulassung schon was feines, gerade wenn du 650 km bis rügen fahren musst.

Ich habe nen heku 900 b als Trailer, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Natürlich gibts immer was besseres aber preislich passt der echt gut :m

TL Marcel


----------



## xxstxr70 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Wenn man sich die produkte auf dem Markt anschaut, ist es doch  nur noch die Frage was man braucht und bereit zu zahlen ist. Bei Torqueedo reicht die Leistungspalette der DeepBlue Serie bis zu 80PS.


----------



## drehteufel (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Heute habe ich mir das Boot angeschaut und einen dazu passenden Brenderup 8118 B, sieht für mich nach einem passenden Gespann aus.
Befeuert wird der Torqeedo Cruise 2.0 mit 2x Longex 214Ah-Akkus, das sollte hinhauen.


----------



## bastiv (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Hast du das Boot bei einem Händler angeschaut ?


----------



## GeorgeB (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Mal eine Frage von einem Elektro-Vollhorst an die Experten.

Kollege Drehteufel hat 2 mal 12V 240 Ah Akkus im Boot. Beim Aufladen hieße das (wenn ich richtig gegoogelt habe), 12 X 240= 2880 (Wattstunden). Plus 20 % Ladeverlust = ca. 3,5 Kwh. Mal 2 Batterien. Also ca. 7 Kwh Leistungsaufnahme der Batterie beim Befüllen. Da ist also in 120 KG Batterie in etwa so viel "Energie drin", wie in einem 3/4 Ltr. Benzin. (Was ja letztlich auch die Produktion von Langstrecken-E-Autos so problematisch macht).

Wie viel mehr (in etwa) von dieser Energie landet denn bei einem modernen E-Motor direkt auf der Schraube, wenn man das mit einem Benzin-Außenborder vergleicht? Zumindest annähernd vergleichen müsste man das doch können, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## ulf (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Hallo

Grob gesagt liegt der Wirkungsgrad beim Benziner bei ca. 35 % beim E-Motor zwischen 90 und 97 %. Der E-Motor hat beim Außenborder kein Getriebe, wenn er in der Gondel unter Wasser untergebracht ist. Ausnahme sind da die Torqueedo. Die haben mit den Bürstenlosen Motoren zwar den besseren Wirkungsgrad, aber ein einstufiges Planetengetriebe nimmt da noch 1% bis 2 % Wirkungsgrad weg.
Beim Verbrenner schaut's da in der Regel schlechter aus. Der Außenborder hat da immer ein Winkelgetriebe und die Kupplung zwischen Motor und Schraube.
Übern Daumen ist der E-Motor, ohne die Ladeverluste und den Wirkungsgrad bei der Stromerzeugung etwa 3 mal so gut in der Futterverwertung, aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast, ist die Energiedichte der Stromspeicher noch lächerlich gering, gegenüber dem 12 oder 25 l Tank vom Verbrenner.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## mlkzander (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

hier mal die technischen daten vom Cruise 2.0

*Technische Daten:*
Vergleichbarer Benzin Aussenborder: 5 – 6 PS
Maximale Bootsgeschwindigkeit: ca. 9 Km/h
Reichweite: 18 – 300 Km je nach Geschwindigkeit (2 bis 110 h) mit 2x200 Ah Batterie 
Steuerung: stufenloser Gashebel, Vorwärts/Rückwärts
Motorleistung: 2000 Watt
Nennspannung: 24V
Standschub: 121 LBS
Gesamtgewicht: 18.5/19 Kg je nach Schaftlänge
*Max. Gesamtwirkungsgrad: 45%*
Ladezeit: je nach Ladegerät ca. 20h

*wenn man schon wirkungsgrade vergleicht, dann nicht äpfel mit birnen, sondern was an der schraube ankommt...........*


----------



## drehteufel (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*



bastiv schrieb:


> Hast du das Boot bei einem Händler angeschaut ?



Ja, habe ich. Ist schon ein schönes Boot und hoffentlich eine Anschaffung fürs Leben.


----------



## ulf (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> [...]
> *wenn man schon wirkungsgrade vergleicht, dann nicht äpfel mit birnen, sondern was an der schraube ankommt...........*



Und ... wo ist jetz in deinem Post überhaupt ein Vergleich ? Du bringst da einen völlig abstrakten Gesammtwirkungsgrad, der was besagt ?
Der wird hier http://www.torqeedo.com/produkte/cr...boote-bis-4-t/cruise-technische-daten-a-masse übrigens mit 56% und nicht mit 45% angegeben.


----------



## mlkzander (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

verglichen hast du doch 97 zu 35%

ich wollte nicht vergleichen, sondern zu bedenken geben dass dein vergleich mit den zahlen ganz sicher so nicht richtig ist

nicht mehr und nicht weniger..........


----------



## bastiv (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

@drehteufel: bei welchem Händler warst du?


----------



## ulf (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Was soll den daran nicht richtig sein? Es war der Vergleich des Wirkungsgrads von Verbrennungsmotor zu E-Motor. Das, so nahm ich eben an, war das was GeorgeB mit der Frage


> Wie viel mehr (in etwa) von dieser Energie landet denn bei einem  modernen E-Motor direkt auf der Schraube, wenn man das mit einem  Benzin-Außenborder vergleicht? Zumindest annähernd vergleichen müsste  man das doch können, oder?


gefragt hat.


----------



## mlkzander (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

er hat gefragt wieviel bei welchem motor auf der schraube landet


----------



## ulf (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> er hat gefragt wieviel bei welchem motor auf der schraube landet



Eben ... Der von Torqeedo angegebene Wirkungsgrad ist bis zum Vortrieb. Da ist der Wirkungsgrad der Schraube im Wasser auch noch mit berücksichtigt. http://www.torqeedo.com/technik/lexikon-der-leistungsangaben Die nennen das dann Nutzleistung. Das kann ich aber zum Verbrenner nicht vergleichen, weil mir solche Angaben zum Verbrenner nicht bekannt sind. Hast Du da Zahlen dazu ?


----------



## GeorgeB (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Ich bedanke mich mal zwischendurch für eure Antworten und eure Diskussion, Ulf und mlkzander. Ich lese sehr interessiert mit.


----------



## mlkzander (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

nutzleistung und wirkungsgrad sind doch zweierlei?


----------



## ulf (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> nutzleistung und wirkungsgrad sind doch zweierlei?



Wirkungsgrad =  Nutzleistung / Eingangsleistung
bei der Toqeedo-Angabe der "Gesammtwirkungsgrads"

Da  mir der Wirkungsgrad eines Propellers beim Verbrenner nicht bekannt ist,  kann ich das aber nur bis zur Wellenleistung vergleichen. Daher die Frage, ob Du da Angaben zum Propeller am Verbrenner hast ? Vielleich schaust Du Dir doch mal den link http://www.torqeedo.com/technik/lexikon-der-leistungsangaben an ? So langsam wird das doch recht OffTopic.


----------



## Chris1711 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Moin,

Da ich jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines 4,45m langen Alu-Bootes bin, hätte ich da mal ne Frage an einige Spezies von euch. Besitze einen Minn Kota Endura 55. Reichen 2 120 ah Varta Gelbatterien um damit nen Tag zu fahren. Gewässer wären große Talsperren. 
Danke im vorraus für die Antworten.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dingsi (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Bei Schleppgeschwindigkeit reichen die auch fast für zwei Tage.|supergri


----------



## bastiv (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Moin,
 was für ein Alu Boot ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Chris1711 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aluboot ~5m rein elektrisch antreiben, geht das?*

Moin,

Ist ein 445s von Marine geworden. Das Schlauchboot war dann doch zu zweit zu klein.

Gruß Chris


----------

